# semi auto 12 guage



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello. Is it the remington 1100 that's the semi auto shotgun? Also if so, can you shoot any 12 Guage ammo in em? The whole full choke, slug barrell, 2 3/4 inch only shells. throw me off. If not the Remington 1100 I'm thinking off are there any semi autos that's cheaper? Tnx, hg


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

The 1100 is a semi auto and one of the best ones made. You can shoot any shells you want but do not shoot slugs that are designed for a rifled barrel in a smooth bore barrel. Accuracy will suffer. Buckshot does not do well in a rifled barrel either. If you shoot the shells the barrel is designed for you will be pleased with that 1100. Slug barrels are usually cylinder but you can shoot full choke if that's all you have. For more research check out shotgunworld.com. Best site around for shotgunners.


----------

